# M1 garand HELP



## brokenarrow (Jan 16, 2011)

I loaded some sort of surplus '06 round into my garand.it did not fire and will not eject. I held up a hunting cartridge next to another of the surplus cartridges and the surplus is about a 1/4 inch longer. It will nt clear the receiver. What have I done?!  Help.


----------



## Richard P (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you sure you didnt feed it a 7.62x51 ?  Have you tried to dislodge the stuck round via a long rod ?  You are able to open the action--correct ?


----------



## brokenarrow (Jan 16, 2011)

I compared it to astandard 30 06 round. The casing is the same but the bullet is longer.


----------



## brokenarrow (Jan 16, 2011)

Action is opening fine.


----------



## brokenarrow (Jan 16, 2011)

Is there a longer 7.62 round than a 54 mm?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2011)

brokenarrow said:


> Is there a longer 7.62 round than a 54 mm?



Yea...the 30.06 is 7.62x63. 

Please tell me you are not trying to shoot 7.62x54R in a Garand. That is a rimmed round used in the Mosin Nagant rifle.

Is the round stuck in the chamber? If so take a cleaning rod and tap it out.


----------



## brokenarrow (Jan 16, 2011)

No It was a 3006 round. I have researched it and figured out that the round is an armor piercing round builtfor the bar. So theactual bullet is longer. I am not knowledgeable about different military cartridges, but I do know that the garand shoots 30 06 ammo.


----------



## brokenarrow (Jan 16, 2011)

The round is completely mobile in the chamber it just wont clear the receiver because the actual bullet is too long.


----------



## Richard P (Jan 16, 2011)

It seems that any military round loaded for the BAR would also be suitable for the Garand. They are both 30-06. Do you have others ? What markings are on the headstamp ?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2011)

Richard P said:


> It seems that any military round loaded for the BAR would also be suitable for the Garand. They are both 30-06. Do you have others ? What markings are on the headstamp ?



Correct, if its surplus ammo than its more than likely M2 Ball (or API if it has a black tip) which is interchangable between the M1, BAR, M1919, 1903, 1917.. which all use the 30.06 cartridge.

Here's a partial list....

Armor Piercing, M2 :This cartridge is used against lightly armored vehicles, protective shelters, and personnel, and can be identified by its black bullet tip.  Bullet is flat base, weight 163-168 grains. 

Armor Piercing Incendiary, T15/M14 and M14A1:This cartridge may be substituted for the M2 armor piercing round and is normally employed against flammable targets. The tip of the bullet is colored with aluminum paint. The M14A1 featured an improved core design and incendiary charge. 

Ball, M1906 :This cartridge is used against personnel and unarmored targets, and can be identified by its silver-colored bullet. The M1906 has a 9.7 g (150 grain) projectile and flat base. Its jacket is a cupro-nickel alloy which was found to quickly foul the bore. 

Ball, M1:The M1 has a 11.2 g (173 grain), nine-degree boat-tailed projectile designed for aerodynamic efficiency. Though it had a lower initial velocity, velocity and energy were greater at longer ranges due to its efficient shape. The jacket material was also changed to gilding metal to reduce fouling. 

Ball, M2:With a 9.8 g (152 grain) bullet based on the profile of the M1906, this cartridge incorporated the gilding-metal jacket of the M1 projectile combined with a slightly heavier, pure-lead core. It had a higher muzzle velocity than either of the earlier cartridges. 

I have never heard of or read anything about a special type of ammo developed for the BAR.?


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2011)

Can you post a picture of it? That would help alot.


----------



## Richard P (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it being held by the extractor ? If so, could you pry the extractor thus freeing the casing ?


----------



## triggerman770 (Jan 18, 2011)

*M-1*

BrokenArrow..what does the heastamp on the surplus cartridge read?


----------



## usmc2112 (Feb 13, 2011)

Some of you may cringe when you read this, but in my military days we had an m1 action stuck shut and had to use a mallet on the charging handle to get it open.


----------



## jglenn (Feb 14, 2011)

Same deal as a foot on the charging handle of an AR 


if the round is stuck in the chamber knocking it out from the muzzle is the ticket


----------



## Richard P (Feb 14, 2011)

He said it wasnt stuck in the chamber. The overall loaded length prevents it from being ejected.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 14, 2011)

Richard P said:


> He said it wasnt stuck in the chamber. The overall loaded length prevents it from being ejected.



I am lost.  Is it in the chamber or in the receiver???  So when it is chambered live, it will not eject an unfired round?   Is that what I am reading?


----------



## rayjay (Feb 14, 2011)

Field strip the action. With the bolt out I bet the cartridge comes right out.


----------



## polaris30144 (Feb 15, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> I am lost.  Is it in the chamber or in the receiver???  So when it is chambered live, it will not eject an unfired round?   Is that what I am reading?



yep


----------

